# Rollers



## Neilwoo123 (26 Jan 2009)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Im after a set of rollers if anyone has a set for sale! I havent got big money to play with, can collect.

Many thanks Neil


----------



## Dave5N (29 Jan 2009)

I thought the tacx ones were only 60 squid or so


----------



## Neilwoo123 (29 Jan 2009)

Hi Dave5N,

Where did you get them from? How do you find them to use? I was thinking of getting a turbo but after reading on here I now want rollers.


----------



## Dave5N (29 Jan 2009)

Think ours were from Ribble - we got the folding ones so we can take them to races for warm-up.

Rollers are much less boring than a turbo.


----------

